# Future Dishnetwork and HDTV signal.



## primey (Nov 24, 2003)

I have some older TV's in the household and was wondering if Dishnetwork and Direct TV will do away with the NON_HDTV receivers and Old Dish 500 Satellite in the future and force everyone to have HDTV receiver and HDTV compatible TV's. Thanks for any info on the future of Dishnetwork TV.


PRIMEY


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

If everything goes to MPEG4, I would say yes everything would be HD, but you don't need an HDTV for an HD receiver. Any TV with A/V inputs can view HD down rezzed to 480i.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In a way, E* will be saving you money in the digital transition. Future receivers (such as the 411, 422 and 962 DVR) will pick up any subscribed signal from E*'s satellites plus any local channels available via over the air (OTA) digital. You won't need a converter box to receive your local digital stations.

The new receivers have outputs for current TVs as well as to HD/HD ready TVs.

The FCC is counting on cable and satellite to include "ATSC" (digital OTA) tuners to help reach the goal of having 85% of the country have the ability to receive ATSC before the plug is pulled on old NTSC broadcasts in a couple of years.

JL


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

"The FCC is counting on cable and satellite to include "ATSC" (digital OTA) tuners to help reach the goal of having 85% of the country have the ability to receive ATSC before the plug is pulled on old NTSC broadcasts in a couple of years."

That ruling, about 85% penetration, is in the process of change. The hard date (no more analog channels) appears to be either January or April 1, 2009. Large Tvs manufactured after July 1, 2005, 25" and larger after March 1, 2006 must have digital tuner or no tuner. I believe that after the end of 2007 all TVs 13" and larger must meet the same specs.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

It is also proposed, that after January 1, 2008 daily info spots are required by all stations, informing the public of the change


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

James Long said:


> ...
> The FCC is counting on cable and satellite to include "ATSC" (digital OTA) tuners to help reach the goal of having 85% of the country have the ability to receive ATSC before the plug is pulled on old NTSC broadcasts in a couple of years.
> 
> JL


I guess I missed that press release. I thought it was only for TV sets. But I would much prefer it to be true. I don't want a separate tuner to get my OTA channels.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Why would future Dish receivers need the capability to record OTA-HD if Dish is supplying you your HD locals. I realize I am looking about 2 years from now. Personally, once they give me my locals in HD, the flyswatter on top of my house is trash.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Because,

1) Dish does now and will in the future charge extra for locals. Back in the analog days, ghosting, snow, etc. made reception in my area problematic. Cable or LIL was a requirement for a clear picture. Digital reception here is excellent. My HD is rock solid. I don't need E* or cable for a clear digital OTA picture.

2) Dish compresses the he** out of locals now, and will in the future. Do you really think that will change when every station in the USA is broadcasting in HD simultaneously? MPEG-4? Don't make me laugh. MPEG-4 will fit what, 6 HD channels on a transponder? There are 12 SD channels on a transponder now. By my math, E* will have to reduce the MPEG-4 data by about 50% to make everything fit.

OTA is better, and IMHO will always be better than what D* and E* will provide.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It was just a question Mikey, just a question. I guess we will have to wait and see, wont we.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> It is also proposed, that after January 1, 2008 daily info spots are required by all stations, informing the public of the change


Shoot they need to start this on Junuary 1 2006. Millions of people do not know about this!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

But, the broadcasters will have to preempt billions of dollars in commercials to run these "PSAs". So, either they have to stop spending money on programming and salaries, or they have to cut a couple of minutes out of the shows each day. 

And, of course, with TIVO....who's gonna see the stupid announcements anyway ?


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't think anyone has addressed yet the millions and millions of VCRs and DVDRs out there which will be useless after the analog shutdown. :eek2:


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

rthomp03 said:


> I don't think anyone has addressed yet the millions and millions of VCRs and DVDRs out there which will be useless after the analog shutdown. :eek2:


DVDRs won't be useless, they have an A/V input so they will make the transition fine, and VCRs are close to obsolete anyway. Think about all of the people with Beta players; technology changes. No one ever guarantees that any given technology won't become obsolete.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually - ALL devices (down to handheld TVs and video recording devices) will be required to have the ATSC tuner. This is a change from before, when it was only all TVs 13" and larger.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> DVDRs won't be useless, they have an A/V input so they will make the transition fine, and VCRs are close to obsolete anyway. Think about all of the people with Beta players; technology changes. No one ever guarantees that any given technology won't become obsolete.


I was referring to the tuners in these devices.


----------

